# Why is this place so much better than other sites like it?



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 4, 2019)

Most of the other free speech oriented places either are completely broken from the start, don't have enough activity to be interesting (minds), or have just devolved into shit over the years.  (4chan)  Most of the posts I see here are typically pretty high quality regardless of the topic, and views of the posters, and moderation seems to handle most things in a fair manner.  Do you think it's something with the way the site is set up, is it because of the people it attracts, or is it purely because of good moderation?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 4, 2019)

I think it's a combination of actually being more-or-less pro-free-speech (as opposed to a lot of "free-speech" forums where they only actually mean "free speech that is unpopular but we like and ONLY THAT" and the fact that the moderation team does a pretty good job of weeding out the turbospeds


----------



## Mender Bug (Apr 4, 2019)

Null actually values privacy and free expression, and its not Reddit.


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 4, 2019)

A combination of free speech and control on ret.ardation you see on places like 4/pol/. We have ret.ards but we keep them on a short tard leash.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 4, 2019)

Humble beginnings due to the fact we started off as just a fucking chris chan observer forum which made sure power-autism was kept to a minimum from the getgo, and the fact that we here observed the various cancers of idiocy and incompetence and zealotry devour many of our contemporaries; indeed we extensively detailed and laughed about them in many threads,  and thus we learned the lessons needed to survive this dark age of retarded fuckery


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 4, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Humble beginnings due to the fact we started off as just a fucking chris chan observer forum which made sure power-autism was kept to a minimum from the getgo, and the fact that we here observed the various cancers of idiocy and incompetence and zealotry devour many of our contemporaries and thus learned the lessons needed to survive


So basically, just paying attention to the failures of others, and responding accordingly then?


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Apr 4, 2019)

For me, it's a few things.

It's the feel of true anonymity, and the basis that everything and everyone is on some level playing field. Your status or inter-community work, unless dependent upon forwarding the discussions themselves, doesn't matter and will be judged on its own merits. Posters have right to free speech in every sense; there is never any system in place to cause any type of circlejerk to form or completely shutting out valid arguments whenever something goes against the grain.

The most sense of gratification you'd get is from reactions. And those are just ways of showing what users are thinking generally, rather than "Hey I like this" or "Hey I fuckin' hate this and you as a person". That's not to say circlejerks don't form, but they're usually based on information that is already laid bare to anyone following the story, and has a shitton of evidence to compound to that argument. There is no "he said, she said" bullshit; it's the epitome of "pics or it didn't happen": provide something if it isn't easily accessible, lest you look like a dumbass in a thread about other dumbasses.

And that's the other thing: people love taking the absolute piss out of actual morons/stupid ideals online, it's just how the Internet is. But when you have a community dedicated to archiving what they do (while the impressions from those looking from the outside in seems stalker-like) it ends up being a chaotic good for actual discussion on the topics based on the facts and only the facts. Some of which, like in Shmorky's case, can actually help take down potentially dangerous people from hurting others. It's a a common goal each thread can strive towards.

Also the mods keep complete stupidity from taking over threads, so there's that.


----------



## HarveyMC (Apr 4, 2019)

I'd say a large part of it is due to the community/mods. The other day I posted an Op-Ed about the transexual movement hurting actual women, and instead of just removing it and/or muting me for not knowing better, someone moved it over to the mega thread and gave me a reason why is moved. It helped me learn how to contribute better without punishing me for not knowing better.


----------



## Draza (Apr 4, 2019)

Freedom of speech and overall great community to interact with.


----------



## Dilligaff (Apr 4, 2019)

I also think it helps that a good chunk of posters here seem to be middle-aged, professional, well-educated and/or have lots of life experience. I think the anonymity and the focus on documentation already mentioned attracts people like that, which helps keep the tardery low.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 4, 2019)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> I'd say a large part of it is due to the community/mods. The other day I posted an Op-Ed about the transexual movement hurting actual women, and instead of just removing it and/or muting me for not knowing better, someone moved it over to the mega thread and gave me a reason why is moved. It helped me learn how to contribute better without punishing me for not knowing better.


Yeah, that's one thing I've really noticed here.  The mods don't just ban hammer people for minor mistakes.  This, and they stay pretty active here.  I think that was one of the big things which caused 4chan to decline.  Once Moot left, the mods stopped really engaging on the site.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 4, 2019)

Having been around since Al Gore first invented the Intarwebs and experienced all manner of forums and fuckery, I recently joined here after lurking for awhile. Why? Primarily the content and a userbase that can at least spell potato(e). Free speech is nice, but often degrades to just nigger, nigger, nigger. I find the free _*opinions*_  to be of much more value, and often expressed very well on this site. I may not agree with all of them, but it provides an invaluable perspective and tool for introspection of my own beliefs. 

Plus, everybody needs a good laugh at some idiot's expense. Which is done quite well here, too.

There you have it.


----------



## ghostmice (Apr 4, 2019)

The fact that we're a lolcow forum is what helps this place not be fucking terrible, being able to see people making fun of speds and finding all their personal information is a _really_ good deterrent against r.etarded behavior.


----------



## UndercoverRapist (Apr 4, 2019)

You come for the lolcows, you stay for the faggotry.

In seriousness though, I like it because you can have a difference of opinion and there aren't a bunch of pearl clutching limp wristed retards sperging out about it, instead someone will usually address your opinion in a somewhat detailed and intelligent manner.


----------



## Null (Apr 4, 2019)

We're not really a free speech website in the sense that we exist as a less strict alternative of an existing service. We have a draw and then don't interfere with what people want to say.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Apr 4, 2019)

I think it also has to do with the fact that most people here have the ability to take sarcasm and have a sense of humor about it. We're self aware of where we are and what we do here. It's hard to have a shit forum if everyone is mature enough to realize they're autistic for being here in the first place.  

The ones who aren't only serve to amuse us further.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 4, 2019)

I come for the troon coverage and Amberlynn Reid drama. There's nothing else like it these days.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 4, 2019)

It's good because while there is some political talk, we're really just here to laugh at tards on both sides of the political spectrum.
Also, we don't have any kind of gay mission or pretend to have a purpose other than laughing at shit that entertains us, and shun and mock people who come here and try to do that shit.


----------



## Clop (Apr 4, 2019)

Every other online site has effectively chased any discourse away and everyone has to have a political beef even in a fucking knitting community.

Also helps that if you get mad at someone calling you a faggot here you can't ask for a safe space like a little bitch. Builds character. Faggot.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 4, 2019)

It’s all about the cow nudes


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 4, 2019)

autism.

I haven't noticed the mods yet. Discussions are civil despite very different views and are good quality. It's a pleasure to be here.


----------



## Takodachi (Apr 4, 2019)

Because I can all the mods and owner faggots and get away with it, because almost everyone here understands that words wont hurt you and mean nothing


----------



## OhGoy (Apr 4, 2019)

the community is probably one of the main reasons

there are some posters that pay very little attention (or none at all) to the "lolcows" and are here to just have a good time with other users here because of how great the community is

-we got niggas that play D&D together
-we got niggas that play halo together
-we got niggas that play smash together
-we got niggas that make podcasts together
-we got niggas that livestream together
-we got niggas that make art together
-_we even got niggas that hang out IRL together_ (however rare they may be)

real talk, you could spend your whole time here on the off-topic boards and you'd still have a gay old time because of how great the people are

*just don't post exclusively in A&H and you will have a good time*


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Apr 4, 2019)

OhGoy said:


> just don't post exclusively in A&H and you will have a good time


Why you gotta call out @CatParty like that?


----------



## Red Sun (Apr 4, 2019)

I think having the rating stickers is a big part of it, too. In places with no rating system at all, like 4chan, you just end up subconsciously paying more attention to the posts that get the most attention through replies, which means the most autistic and confrontational posts will seem more valued. Here, we have the negative ratings, so we can say "yes, I read this, and it was stupid" without giving them the validation of actually typing that out.

And then on places like reddit and YouTube that have a rating system but it's limited to upvotes and downvotes, those ratings have to mean a lot of things and it degrades their usefulness. Here it's very easy to tell if people are positively responding to are post because it's funny, or informative, or agreeable. On reddit you get posts with the same exact number of upvotes for totally different reasons with no context.

Also I agree with what others have said about the moderation that respects dissenting opinions and free speech without tolerating autism powerful enough to derail a thread. Notice on /cow/ how common it is for a thread to suddenly spiral off into "HI JOSH" or "Hirtes get out", etc. because people fully expect the subjects of mockery to try and derail their own threads, and they have no way of proving whether or not a given person is actually just a normal poster with a conflicting opinion or not. At least here the mods will eventually come in and be like "we checked and this is actually JOSH, please continue to mock him" or "this isn't Hirtes you fucking spergs".


Edit: I also forgot to mention that sometimes you see super old and well-known members start to chimp out and get smacked down. It's not an old boys club where being new automatically makes you a faggot and being old means you can shit up any thread. It seems like the community has a unique respect for newfags that manage to be new without being fags.


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 4, 2019)

The content is widely varied, informative and/or entertaining.  There's something for everyone...you'll find your niche if you search.  Plus,  we know Null loves the site  (he may snarl at us  occasionally but he doesn't unfairly ban.)  It's become the community of choice for many people; the reasons why are probably  incidental to each person.


----------



## Wild Triangle (Apr 4, 2019)

The way the rules are set up on this forum as far as the quality assurances of posts, really keeps the place focused and allows us all to get along. I think the No Powerlevelling rule is the real crux. Other forums I have joined started out as a place for people interested in a particular topic to talk about that topic (a musician, a hobby, etc.) but the connection of Twitter and Instagram accounts, the desire to build your "brand", the pursuit of more followers/likes/etc, and the use of the place as a hugbox for asspats results in most of those forums going to shit. 

The thing I like the most about this place is that people are strongly DISCOURAGED from making threads like "You have to accept me and help me! Even though this is my 5th thread where I say im ganna kil myselp!!" whereas other forums feel guilty about the Sad 'Cidals and shame people for not participating in the hugbox.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 4, 2019)

Free speech, but also this place seems to honor different opinions. Nothing is really one sided. I like that.

Also a lot of the posters are pretty entertaining.


----------



## fayspaniel45 (Apr 4, 2019)

Autism. We all are on our best behavior to farm good boy points. Also, a lolcow forum is the last place most people want to look like a fucking sped.


----------



## Ahffline (Apr 4, 2019)

One of the best things about this site is how you can go from mocking a manchild's antics in one thread, to having a deep philosophical discussion about the meaning of life in a second thread, to discussing current events in a third thread. There's truly something for everyone here.

We also don't take ourselves too seriously, and we're not afraid to call each other out if someone does act exceptional. That's a plus.


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 4, 2019)

Red Sun said:


> And then on places like reddit and YouTube that have a rating system but it's limited to upvotes and downvotes, those ratings have to mean a lot of things and it degrades their usefulness. Here it's very easy to tell if people are positively responding to are post because it's funny, or informative, or agreeable. On reddit you get posts with the same exact number of upvotes for totally different reasons with no context.


Biggest problem with places like Reddit and Imgur is you get enough down votes and your post is pushed to the bottom and hidden. So anything that goes against the hive mind is pushed out of sight. Stuff like that discourages different view points from being post out of fear that you'll get down voted. So you either go with the hive mind or leave.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 4, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> autism.
> 
> I haven't noticed the mods yet. Discussions are civil despite very different views and are good quality. It's a pleasure to be here.



I haven't noticed a lot of the mods yet, but the few I have seen seem fair and nice. I've had a few of my posts moved for being in the wrong forums because i'm a newb and they haven't bitched at me yet or anything.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 4, 2019)

Another factor to add to my first post on how our humble beginnings meant that ego/power tripping was not really too much of an issue is the fact that this forum was created as the result of some exceptionally autistic drama and bitchfighting among the "bigwigs" of the OG cwckiforums and the cwcki itself and thus we were shat into existence with an inbuilt dislike of pointless drama among our user and modbase along with extreme caution with giving shady possible/probable speds any kind of power or influence which I think probably helped us start out on the right path.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 4, 2019)

You know how the symbol for autism is a puzzle piece? All the puzzle pieces here mostly fit into a much larger puzzle of faggotry


----------



## Borzoi (Apr 4, 2019)

This place reminds me of Facepunch before things went completely to shit (maybe it was always shit but it definitely got worse around 2014).

Mostly it is nice being able to see different opinions from people without them being removed/hidden/banned. That said the moderation here seems to be significantly less annoying than anywhere else with the inconsistent jannies on 4chan and the self righteous faggots on Reddit.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Apr 4, 2019)

So many websites are too commercialized or ran by people trying to build a brand, get e-power or push a dumb agenda. Even 4chan feels compromised due to the sheer amount of obvious shills that flood the place.

This is the only website I use where there are no ulterior motives to why or how it's ran. No gay ass mod drama, no shills, no craptivism. It's a little weird how the website known for "cyberstalking" is the most open community there is when you compare it to just about anywhere else on the net right now.


----------



## Cackspangler (Apr 5, 2019)

Due to the site's subject matter, nobody is going to reveal anything personal, flaunt about their achievements elsewhere, or turn this place into their blog. At the same time, existence on this site is persistent, its users are obsessed with archiving things, and there's just enough social pressure to prevent a complete breakdown of trust (like with "dissenter" boards on 8chan). It's the best parts of anonymous imageboards combined with the best parts of Web 1.0 forums, with modern software to back it up. It also helps that the news articles about KF have turned it into advertiser nerve gas.


----------



## Fashy Airship (Apr 5, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Most of the other free speech oriented places either are completely broken from the start, don't have enough activity to be interesting (minds), or have just devolved into shit over the years.  (4chan)  Most of the posts I see here are typically pretty high quality regardless of the topic, and views of the posters, and moderation seems to handle most things in a fair manner.  Do you think it's something with the way the site is set up, is it because of the people it attracts, or is it purely because of good moderation?



My feeling on this:

Flexibility of operation, the edgy-cool atmosphere of biting memery upon the lolcows, little to no cucking on things and the freedom to post stuff without being ban-hammered for a clash of politics. 

Don't like some dick spamming or trolling up your thread / a thread? Stick them on ignore or fight it out. This helps prevent threads bogging down into a dumpster-fire.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Apr 6, 2019)

People here are nice.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Apr 8, 2019)

I think it's because we are strictly observers and while interpretation/speculation/shitposting is mostly fine, anyone who tries to give "new information" without getting verified or providing receipts is promptly told to fuck off. The powerleveling rule helps a lot too, tbh a lot of the TMI ratings are given to posts that don't really warrant it, but it helps people not get too comfortable and veer off into actual powerlevel territory so it's probably for the best. It keeps attention-seeking faggotry to a minimum and preemptively nixes like 90% of shit that could potentially drag a thread off topic.

I think the ratings help too, it's a way to acknowledge a post and not shit up threads with posts that have little content beyond saying "I agree/disagree with you" or "nigga are you stupid?" or "you clearly didn't read the fucking thread" or whatever while still getting your point across.


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 8, 2019)

I think the passive aggressive "lets put all this info out and laugh from a distance but if you engage in cow tipping then we'll also laugh at you" approach works well enough. Also @Null is a fucking litigation ninja/Houdini.


----------



## Positron (Apr 9, 2019)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> I'd say a large part of it is due to the community/mods. The other day I posted an Op-Ed about the transexual movement hurting actual women, and instead of just removing it and/or muting me for not knowing better, someone moved it over to the mega thread and gave me a reason why is moved. It helped me learn how to contribute better without punishing me for not knowing better.



Oh I learned something too, and the anonymous modding is always a plus:


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 9, 2019)

+ It's anon but you can see the posters name and icon, so you can connect the post to the person. 

+ There's lots of Fat People Hate, but it's not limited to that. Also, users don't have to censor themselves to say anything other than "KYS landwhale" about an obese cow.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Apr 13, 2019)

The wifi at the Wendy's I just ate at apparently disagrees with the awesomeness of this place.


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (May 14, 2019)

I pretty much agree with everything people in this thread already said, if only to share my personal opinion. I haven't used any forum of sorts since 2012, and that was a poor forum, both because of its purpose, but also because there wasn't any... culture, that's present there. Most people didn't bother about grammar, and when you don't bother about grammar, it really shows no will to properly communicate. And there really seems to be no alternatives to this site, as far as I'm aware. Mainstream media and forums are excessively modded and "opinionwashed", anonymous imageboards always disgusted me (because the notion to join such place for me lies in either deep insecurity or lightheaded destructive behaviour), and past this forum, known for doxing and bullying, seems to be only dark web. Granted, it acts as a shield from many a "special" type of person, effectively becoming... a shelter.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (May 14, 2019)

Starscreams Cape said:


> Kiwi Farms blocked for "explicit violence"



So when are they banning the news?

_

back to the subject at hand.

First and foremost, the owner of the site isn't a complete tool. It is surprising how much that helps generate a good community.

Second, as people have already noted, the structure and moderation of the site lend itself to controlling spergery.

Third, the "founding principles" of this site have contributed to board culture that encourages lurking (if I recall, the average first visit to account creation is about 6 months) and more thoughtful posts. 

Fourth, there is room for people to make their own niche while still allowing crossover. A defense news exceptional like me can futz around A&H while still being able to make forays into the different cow genres. Neophyte followers of a topic tend to be welcomed, and the intelligence level of each thread tends to be consistently decent (with the exception of those in "Deep Thoughts," those vary wildly.).

Fifth, Opinions are allowed here. Others have articulated that better that I have though.

Sixth and final, This is a community funded site, supported only by the generosity of Dear Leader, and his loyal followers. Probably helps bind us together, or something.

Now, if only there we had a board for technology, and a board for guns, this place would be my go to forum for everything. Seriously, I would contribute a lot to those boards.


----------



## Tanner Glass (May 30, 2019)

Everyone is saying "everyone is so nice" and while that's true I think the potential severity of being an absolute asshole here is way worse than other websites.

SA you can get banned and be out $10, Twitter/Reddit/whatever you can get banned but make a new account, 4chan/facebook same shit.

Here you can be an asshole but if you cross a line and constantly do asinine shit, you're going to get people looking for you and they've got a pretty good chance to find you. Acting like a literal retard on KF will get you Halal'ed. It doesn't happen often but it happens enough where people treat this forum with just a little bit more respect than they would traditionally treat an internet forum.

I would compare it to a nice hangout bar, but the nice hangout bar in your town where the cops frequent. It isn't _technically_ any different than a normal bar but you are always careful to not cause a ruckus there.


----------



## guccigash (May 30, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I think it's because we are strictly observers and while interpretation/speculation/shitposting is mostly fine, anyone who tries to give "new information" without getting verified or providing receipts is promptly told to fuck off. The powerleveling rule helps a lot too, tbh a lot of the TMI ratings are given to posts that don't really warrant it, but it helps people not get too comfortable and veer off into actual powerlevel territory so it's probably for the best. It keeps attention-seeking faggotry to a minimum and preemptively nixes like 90% of shit that could potentially drag a thread off topic.
> 
> I think the ratings help too, it's a way to acknowledge a post and not shit up threads with posts that have little content beyond saying "I agree/disagree with you" or "nigga are you stupid?" or "you clearly didn't read the fucking thread" or whatever while still getting your point across.


was about to post - the powerlevelling thing. i think it's an integral part. i don't think the place would be possible without it. self governing keep your personal shit out of this and almost pathological self dox avoidance. yes.

i do do some other SM, as you do. but KF is the only place i'll call a spade a spade.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 30, 2019)

A lot of this has already been covered.
1. The mods are reasonable. Every time I've broken a rule the mods solved the problem without a ban while informing me what I did wrong.
2. The site doesn't hide posts people disagree with like Reddit and it's voting system.
3. It's a lolcow forum, so we all see examples of how not to act on a daily basis, and if you're really autistic people are explaining why not to act that way, and saying how to act instead. The last place you want to act like an exceptional individual is on a website dedicated to laughing at exceptional individuals. Everyone on this site knows the capabilities of weaponized autism and doesn't want that weapon turned in their direction.
4. As Null said, this isn't a free speech alternative to another site. People come here to laugh at speds. People don't come here because a more popular site doesn't tolerate them being right wing. This means we get more variety in opinions. We have pages laughing at people on the right, on the left, people with indeterminate political opinions, and everything in-between.
5. @Null has actual principles and isn't just an agent of his political tribe.
6. We're viewed as a dangerous far right Nazi website, when in reality we're moderate centrist-leaning-right website with people all over the spectrum both political and autism. This scares away the people on the left who believe everything they hear from their side of the isle, so we don't have to deal with them, then when the actual Nazis come here expecting a hug box they soon realize their idols and thought-leaders have threads too.
7. The "no power-leveling" rule and the dox-loving nature of this site promotes the maintenance of anonymity, which side-steps clout chasing and attention whoring.
8. We are watchers and observers. Getting involved will get you a thread, so people are incentivized to avoid it.
9. The user-base is hyper aware of trolls and how to deal with them, and as a result KiwiFarms is far more difficult to troll than other sites. Trolls who just want to get a rise out of people go elsewhere, and trolls who do try to get a rise out of people here usually don't get what they're seeking.


----------



## The_wandering_nibler (Jun 14, 2019)

For us nubies do you have any (purely educational) examples of internal drama that was particularly lulz worthy?


----------



## Splendid (Jun 14, 2019)

Look up what happened to @asterisk and @Cucky


----------



## The_wandering_nibler (Jun 14, 2019)

Fuck, I tried to start some drama here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-yo...ies-about-a-fat-girl-doing-stupid-shit.57391/ Lasted 2 rows before being closed on clearly racist grounds. At least they didn't assume my gender as well.  I didn't mind baiting the fanboys for some stomping but the closing of the thread was unexpected.

Seriously though, I thought you guys were cool. But I guess the way other people sperg out about niggas, faggots and bacon, some of you take your cows seriously!

It's kinda precious in a way. Basically while it seems to be that all other topics are open to discussion (leftism vs rightism, religion, sexuality, nonsense, genocide, humour, etc) the actual focal point of the community is stil a hivemind circlejerk of sorts.


@Splendid Meat Sticks, I think that Asterisk must be an new profile/the wrong profile since there's only 4 posts there. The cuck is locked as private so I can't view that, pun intended.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 14, 2019)

The_wandering_nibler said:


> Fuck, I tried to start some drama here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-yo...ies-about-a-fat-girl-doing-stupid-shit.57391/ Lasted 2 rows before being closed on clearly racist grounds. At least they didn't assume my gender as well.  I didn't mind baiting the fanboys for some stomping but the closing of the thread was unexpected.
> 
> Seriously though, I thought you guys were cool. But I guess the way other people sperg out about niggas, faggots and bacon, some of you take your cows seriously!
> 
> ...



I like that this website has a search feature, so people can easily dig into old drama even when the star of the show’s account has been locked or deleted.

Also that it’s a very big website covering a wide range of topics, so if, say, Amberlynn Reid doesn’t interest you, you can just ignore her thread in favor of any of the thousands that will. You can really tailor your site experience to your tastes.

People will have relevant tangential conversations, but there’s generally an effort to keep threads on topic, which keeps things engaging and easy to follow. 

It’s also nice to have a place where I don’t need to explain my compulsion to follow weirdos online, because here, people either understand or don’t care.


----------



## The_wandering_nibler (Jun 14, 2019)

That's just the defense any circle jerk or fanclub uses as an excuses. And let's face it, these people make their living on the attention they get, whether it's positive or negative.  So that's what it is ultimately.

The lack of negative cross-platform interaction, i.e. critique or flaming of users in these forums over their as you said obsessions or choice of lolcows shows that there's at best a kind of gentlemans agreement. But this leads to a kind of twisted conclussion. There's ultimately no different from this and Resetera (which is a mock-object of mine). We're/you're as unwilling as them to slaughter our holy cow(s), pun intended.


Theirs is just one very bloated, gigantic holy cow of political correctness/SJWs but start flaming fascists and you can use what ever language you want as long as it doesn't rub bad against their holy cow.

It's not really Amberlynn Reid or any one particular that's fascinating but the way the community in that forum reacted so brazenly, letting themselves be be baited so easily. Let's just say the herd mentality was present and beautiful to watch in its total self-ignorance.

@sunshine By the way, a personal question: Why don't you want your obsession questioned?
I don't really think I have an obsession with Resetera let's say but I wouldn't mind at all someone shitting all over it, saying how great that forum is or how pointless it is to care about it or some other such position. Tearing that apart would be fun.

Maybe it wouldn't be as easy with Amberlynn? Maybe she's like One Punch Man, or a sitcom, a stupid little distraction that doesn't require validation but I don't think there's anything wrong shitting over someones choice of TV show, so there shouldn't be over their choice of lolcow either.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 14, 2019)

The_wandering_nibler said:


> @sunshine By the way, a personal question: Why don't you want your obsession questioned?
> I don't really think I have an obsession with Resetera let's say but I wouldn't mind at all someone shitting all over it, saying how great that forum is or how pointless it is to care about it or some other such position. Tearing that apart would be fun


I’m not sure what “obsession” you mean. I do think about why we “like” the cows we do, what that might say about us, what the fuck even is this site, etc.

 It’s just that it feels off-topic, to me, in threads designated for documenting and discussing a cow, and I’m (clearly) a pretty big rulesfag. It’s also a buzzkill, and as you saw in the Amberlynn thread, people don’t take kindly to having their party-threads crashed.

I think the conversation you want to have is really interesting. I’m pretty new and kind of stupid, though, so would likely be punching above my weight if I tried to have it. Maybe it should be a thread, if it isn’t already?


----------



## Kanna (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't have anything cool to say outside of this place being one of the only places that gets attention to the side and gets it's facts straight. I just come here to laugh at cows, and honestly that's all I ever want from this site. Some of these people are so "exceptional" that they really do deserve documentation for the next generation to see and go "holy shit, this person was REAL". Explaining someone like CWC to a normal person would definitely make them think you're making shit up.


----------



## The_wandering_nibler (Jun 15, 2019)

@sunshine neither do I, it's the obsession I quoted you saying that you have. 
It'z a buzzkill in some sense for sure though. Oh well, whatevs.


----------



## chicken wings (Jun 15, 2019)

The_wandering_nibler said:


> Fuck, I tried to start some drama here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-yo...ies-about-a-fat-girl-doing-stupid-shit.57391/ Lasted 2 rows before being closed on clearly racist grounds. At least they didn't assume my gender as well.  I didn't mind baiting the fanboys for some stomping but the closing of the thread was unexpected.


*
2edgy4me*


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 16, 2019)

It seems like the quality of a forum entirely hinges on the attitude of the leadership.  

GameFAQs' boards are rife with garbage due to their moderators following the book to the T.  They're not allowed to use much discretion, so a lot of otherwise quality posts might get completely deleted, with the poster getting their account suspended or banned because of some inane rule.  For a very long time, censor bypassing was heavily against the rules, with repeated offenses leading to account suspensions.  What's censor bypassing?  When you type "s***" instead of "****".  Oh no, now they'll know you meant to say "shit".  Fuck your post and whatever it contained, you *BROKE THE RULES.  *

That kind of moderation policy just led to the entire forum being a perpetual battleground of idiots trying to goad one another into breaking a rule, which made for a hostile community.  

That rule's no longer in place, but the GameFAQs boards largely haven't changed much in the 20 years they've been around. The boards did get noticeably better when SBAllen took over and CJayC left (CJayC was a terrible administrator), but, moderators still moderate in the exact same by-the-books way to this day, and the boards have remained cheekily hostile.  

If you do have a post deleted, you'll get a terse message from an anonymous moderator, telling you what you did wrong, with options to appeal the moderation, or accept it.  It's designed in a way that gives a sense that this is your moderator: 





Complete with harsh warnings that abusing the system will get you in even more trouble.  Oh _no~!_

So, you write something back to them, explaining what you did or just snarking off, and you'll get a reply from that same anonymous moderator with no way to reply back.  They always get the last word, and since they're kept anonymous, it's very infuriating.  That comes out on the boards, and it's just helped keep GameFAQs a giant shithole.  

Kiwi Farms has none of that kind of shit.  From what I've seen, the mods here have been very much in the background and accommodating, happy to help whomever needs it.  The mods don't give users a reason to feel like they need to rebel against them like GameFAQs' do.  Or ResetEra, Something Awful, Reddit, etc.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2019)

The_wandering_nibler said:


> @sunshine neither do I, it's the obsession I quoted you saying that you have.
> It'z a buzzkill in some sense for sure though. Oh well, whatevs.



A compulsion is an urge, not an obsession.

Have fun and good luck stirring the shit!


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Jun 27, 2019)

This place is like, one of the last remnants of the "wild west" era of the internet where we can bitch at each other and be assholes without concern. It's the rare place where you'll see people from all walks of life and from across all of the political spectrum and who aren't at war with each other all the time. We mostly keep to ourselves unless we join together in a big pile of laughs at whatever morons deserves it.

It reminds me of the old 4chan of the 00s, but more organized.

And like the older places on the internet, people WILL shit on you if you don't behave.


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 27, 2019)

Unlike other websites, Kiwifarms actually has a purpose. To talk shit, about shit on the internet without restriction. Sites such as Gab, or Minds are pretty shit in general. They're full of people who get-off from being angry constantly or believe they're more superior to other people.  I just want to laugh at people doing dumb shit. Not reading constant complaints, arguments, debates, or other bullshit reasons. You don't get that atmosphere with other websites.


----------



## Death Grip (Jun 27, 2019)

I like the fact that KiwiFarms can predict the future. Only in its own personal realm, true but still, feels powerful...


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 27, 2019)

I guess Null keeps the moderators well behaved, and the moderation rules are pretty straightforward.  That plus, as others said, as a site about laughing at internet idiocy it's recognized pretty quickly here, and not allowed to get a foothold.

I still bitch constantly about mod actions because I'm an anti-authoritarian fuckhead, but even with that, this is the best forum I've ever participated in by a giant margin. It's not even close.

What other forum could you go on where you piss off the site owner to the point he tells you "Fucking kill yourself nerd", and yet, not be banned? Also, what other forum could you go on where that wouldn't be met with horror?


----------



## Splendid (Jun 27, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I still bitch constantly about mod actions because I'm an anti-authoritarian fuckhead, but even with that, this is the best forum I've ever participated in by a giant margin. It's not even close.


_No, no mercy for mods. Mods are racist trash.
Ban all mods._


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Jul 2, 2019)

One of the first things I noticed about this site is that it's a place where TERFs and channers exist side by side, occasionally sniping back and forth...without making the site all about them and their autistic cultural terf turf war. This is partially due to good mods, and partially the unique culture here. We're all just faceless ghouls too paranoid to reveal any personal information, which keeps users from factionalizing. Our scary reputation probably helps as well, where you worry that if you make too much trouble, zedkissed60 will post zillow pics of your mom's house next to screengrabs of your inflation-themed furaffinity. If someone fucks up, they get chided by the mods but also bullied by other users into behaving.  

Null himself obviously cares about the site and wants to keep it going, He has some beliefs about free speech which play into that, and it seems like there's a "fuck you" in there too. 

Since it's a forum, all the conversations are siloed off from each other, in a very linear thread format, rather than the sprawling uptoke-dependent thread-tree format of Reddit or the maze of Tumblr reblogs. Makes it harder to feel like you're reaching a large audience, even if you have a well received post. Self-promotion here is not only difficult but also a really fucking bad idea. This is not anyone's fucking ~platform.~


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 2, 2019)

I like everyone but I trust no-one.  I am also retaining a positive reaction to post ratio despite being an out and out racist.

That being said I hate old style forums, so I hate this place.  But I do like the people here.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 2, 2019)

Have a dumb rating for caring about stickers you fucking autist.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 2, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Have a dumb rating for caring about stickers you fucking autist.


Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 3, 2019)

Vitoze said:


> I like everyone but I trust no-one.  I am also retaining a positive reaction to post ratio despite being an out and out racist.
> 
> That being said I hate old style forums, so I hate this place.  But I do like the people here.


Because this is bizzaro land, and includes a thread in which this fellow insists he's a racist and I call him a liar. Where the fuck else will you find that on the internet?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 3, 2019)

We have something to laugh at besides each other. We also have a generally shared goal of talking about retards we find and think are funny.
We can also just call each other a fag and no one cares. And because no one cares, it loses it's fun and we just fall back on politeness for the most part.
The mods also don't enforce a draconian rule upon the citizens. There is no real "Wrong Think" around here that mods crusade against.
And we're also relatively small. There's not too much people here that it's like Reddit, where everyone may as well be on their own website. There's also just enough people to have variety in the content posted here. It's how we have cows from furries to cosplay to law to vore forums. We have true diversity.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 3, 2019)

It's the best site because I love all my kiwis. We diverse now


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 3, 2019)

RPG Codex is better.


----------



## drain (Jul 3, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> RPG Codex is better.



for you


----------



## kadoink (Jul 3, 2019)

Self awareness on the sites userbase is pretty high, unless you're BoingoTango. Bulk of Kiwis seem to be people who are tired of the PC/progressive/regressive faggotry invading their lives and are pessimistic enough to laugh at it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 3, 2019)

kadoink said:


> pessimistic enough to laugh at it.


Pessimism is libtard


----------



## kadoink (Jul 3, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Pessimism is libtard


No, Libtard is cumtard. Get your facts straight!


----------



## BisquitDoughHandsMan (Jul 7, 2019)

Amongsk the well-thought-out posts enumerating things  I didn't even know I liked about the site, a good litmus test for me is whether I can call somebody a nigger and not get banned. Doesn't mean I will, I just need the option.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 7, 2019)

BisquitDoughHandsMan said:


> Amongsk the well-thought-out posts enumerating things  I didn't even know I liked about the site, a good litmus test for me is whether I can call somebody a nigger and not get banned. Doesn't mean I will, I just need the option.


RPG Codex won't ban you for that.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 8, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> RPG Codex is better.


I'll take you to the edge of the goddamn INCLINE and throw you off it, shitlord.  Go live in a vault with Cleveland and his shitty wizardry rip off!

But seriously fuck those RPG codex losers. Seeing them trollshield for their biggest cow makes them all lolcows in my book.  Although I will say, they do host one of the most epic lolcows on the goddamn internet.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> But seriously fuck those RPG codex losers. Seeing them trollshield for their biggest cow makes them all lolcows in my book. Although I will say, they do host one of the most epic lolcows on the goddamn internet.


Name one.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 8, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Name one.


Cleveland Mark Blakemore. Wait you really didn't know who I was talking about? I thought he was famous there.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Cleveland Mark Blakemore. Wait you really didn't know who I was talking about? I thought he was famous there.


His thread died before it reached a single page.

Codex just likes the vidya, dude.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 8, 2019)

People make fun of everyone and everything here, no sacred cows here, only lolcows.
By signing up for this website, you agree to being mocked by others in exchange to being able to mock them.
Also, and this is probably the biggest reason, people on here seem to be the ones who can't really express themselves freely on other websites.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 8, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> People make fun of everyone and everything here, no sacred cows here, only lolcows.
> By signing up for this website, you agree to being mocked by others in exchange to being able to mock them.
> Also, and this is probably the biggest reason, people on here seem to be the ones who can't really express themselves freely on other websites.


Pretty much this. It's just that some people don't seem to realize this while others do. Which usually leads to the ones who don't to become lolcows in their own right.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 8, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Which usually leads to the ones who don't to become lolcows in their own right.


Like you.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 8, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Like you.


If we're honest, we're all a little lolcow.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> His thread died before it reached a single page.
> 
> Codex just likes the vidya, dude.


Perhaps I checked it out at an especially weird time then.  Still, the place comes across as 2edgy incarnate to me...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Still, the place comes across as 2edgy incarnate to me...


You're on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> You're on Kiwi Farms.


Exactly, here I am on Kiwi farms complaining that RPG Codex is actually too edgy. Clearly I have a fair tolerance for edginess.  

Also they're like a cult with that INCLINE shit.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Also they're like a cult with that INCLINE shit.


You're on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> You're on Kiwi Farms.


So did you make a thread crying about me saying RPG codex sucks on RPG codex? I didn't realize you actually took this shit personally.  Who the fuck cares what my opinion is, except people interested in knowing the correct opinion?

That last part was sarcasm, I know everyone who matters cares.
That was also sarcasm.

But this isn't: RPG Codex is a garbage website full of 2edgy middle aged idiots wearing rose tinted goggles about the games they played as kids. I suggest you import this entire post into your thread crying about my bad opinions.

This site is better than that one because you won't get banned from here for saying RPG codex sucks, an objectively true statement.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> your thread crying about my bad opinions.


Where


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 12, 2019)

>The mods are good

lol


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 14, 2019)

I've always found that it's a result of the mods not being exceptional. Most 'free speech' sites have mods that are ban happy towards people who disagree with the site's generally accepted opinion. Kiwi Farms doesn't care what your opinion is, or wether other users agree with you. Mods will ban you for being a cunt, that's basically it. What's left is a user base who can debate, argue and agree without being douchebags about it.


----------



## Unog (Jul 14, 2019)

I think it's a combination of staff, topics, and the insane myriad of people who post here. You can see takes from people from all walks of life on the Farms, which hilariously makes it more diverse than any safe space on the internet.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 26, 2019)

null isn't hiring troons as mods who set up disgusting little kingdoms of asslicking & bannings, and he actually gives a fuck about the website in general.

On mods:
• you are allowed to disagree with them publicly, and are culturally encouraged to do so
• they are encouraged to publicly humiliate you instead of moderate your posts, with banning as a last resort
• most of their festishes are publicly known so they don't think they're better than you

On null:
• posts regularly, but isn't a narcissist
• upfront about his shitty english and mispronunciations on stream
• generally improves the site and doesn't leave it to rot like most admins on other sites


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 26, 2019)

I've always watched a lot of the deathfats on YouTube but never could find a place to laugh at them where it wasn't a bunch of other fatties and fags complaining about muh transphobia and whatever else. KFers are way funnier and more cynical and there's a level of anonymity and on-topicness that doesn't exist elsewhere. Users don't talk about themselves or jerk themselves off, they just focus on the circus in front of them.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm absolutely convinced that this website coming up early in search engines when you type in "Autism" has brought a lot of people to the site who either are diagnosed autistics, people accused of having autism or parents of kids diagnosed with autism. This place is honestly a huge insane asylum filled with autistic people who know how to use the internet, with a few psychotics liberally mixed in.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Jul 27, 2019)

Because its tough love and militant approach actually pushes people in the right direction.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 27, 2019)

Personally I enjoy that everyone is different here. If you browse reddit or a lot of other sites I find that unless you come across some ESL everyone talks the same and has the same opinions and could just as well be the same person. People have different opinions and beliefs but will debate or talk about it relatively civilly. 
Like a lot of people mentioned, and I agree it's probably the largest thing, is that no one here wants their own thread. They know to keep their sperg levels in check lest they become the next joke. forcing the power-leveling down also keeps the forum's main focus in focus. Keeps site drama to a minimum. Hell even the few trolls around are liked members or at least appreciated in some ways.
Also the mods act like normal members. They're just here to laugh at the exceptional so when a member does something retarded they get a laugh at it too no power trip required.
All in all it's just a comfy website where you can be a little more fucked up and honest than offline but still have to keep up the good or more polite part of social interaction.


----------



## BW 182 (Jul 27, 2019)

For a site that outsiders try to attribute so much negative shit to, it's very friendly and everyone can come together to talk about anything. Null has some balls with his shit, but it's made this site awesome to be a part of, and KF is funny to read. It has opened my eyes to some of the dumb shit I do IRL.

I see this site as the last great forum to exist, and if it ceases, RIP the internet. There's not another site like KF


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 27, 2019)

The longer I stay here, the more I think this is fundamentally a site where smart people come to act stupid.

And I love it.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Jul 28, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Personally I enjoy that everyone is different here. If you browse reddit or a lot of other sites I find that unless you come across some ESL everyone talks the same and has the same opinions and could just as well be the same person. People have different opinions and beliefs but will debate or talk about it relatively civilly.
> Like a lot of people mentioned, and I agree it's probably the largest thing, is that no one here wants their own thread. They know to keep their sperg levels in check lest they become the next joke. forcing the power-leveling down also keeps the forum's main focus in focus. Keeps site drama to a minimum. Hell even the few trolls around are liked members or at least appreciated in some ways.
> Also the mods act like normal members. They're just here to laugh at the exceptional so when a member does something exceptional they get a laugh at it too no power trip required.
> All in all it's just a comfy website where you can be a little more fucked up and honest than offline but still have to keep up the good or more polite part of social interaction.


The NPC meme comes to mind. Kiwis are individuals that are united under a certain degree of anarchy, not an organized force crusading for a specific mindset and moral code. We still have our culture and our do's and don'ts, but this site is more forgiving and flexible than other websites. No place is without a hive mentality, but KiwiFarms is better than many of the other websites I've used. There's also little peer pressure to be 'proper' here. There's a certain quality standard and Kiwis see convoluted aspie rants as laughable and see effortless trolling as tryhard nonsense, but Kiwis try to be helpful as opposed to condescending. Places like Reddit are more cult-like and shun nonbelievers and thoughtcriminals whereas you have more freedom to experiment with yourself and test the waters here on KiwiFarms. People here tend to show more understanding and read the finer details of what a person has to say. Here, you may get 50 autistic reactions, but that's still better than having your post hidden for breaking a binary threshold of rating or otherwise being censored through means like bans and even personal blocks. Here, you might be an idiot, but you don't have to be. Other places online, you are officially cancelled and labeled as an idiot for a libelous opinion or poor behavior, regardless of how you might grow or be as a human being in general. KiwiFarms is more about your behavior whereas other websites have members whose role is to serve as holy knights with a tight standard of behavior that all must follow or be kicked, either by force or through a mental wall.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 31, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> null isn't hiring troons as mods who set up disgusting little kingdoms of asslicking ...


I wouldn't go that far.  

Null has kept the crazy people who are mods under better control than many other forums though.  Also, despite my jab there, most of the mods seem to mostly act in the background actually cleaning up threads and shit.  This place is kept very readable, for how quickly it moves.

Eventually this place will fall into the same degenerate cliques I think, especially if Null isn't able to put as much time into it as he gets older or gets interested in other things. The culture of the site does fight it to a point, but still, people would rather dunk on a complainer, especially if other established people are dunking on them already.   

The fact that social justice buzzwords DO NOT work here is a big one.  Most anywhere else accusing someone of being a racist is an immediate derail and probably will lead to a thread lock. Here they just say "Lol so?" and the conversation continues.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 31, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> His thread died before it reached a single page.
> 
> Codex just likes the vidya, dude.


All of Cleve's drama is now past-tense. While he doesn't make for a quality living KF thread, when his game launched the /v/ threads were sublime with equal parts game discussion and shitposting about neanderthals. He would be a great topic for a video dissection, not an ongoing thread.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 31, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> All of Cleve's drama is now past-tense. While he doesn't make for a quality living KF thread, when his game launched the /v/ threads were sublime with equal parts game discussion and shitposting about neanderthals. He would be a great topic for a video dissection, not an ongoing thread.


When he interacts with the world, he's a lolcow. But he doesn't constantly seek validation from the outside world, so he's not a real lolcow.

Still though, he says some hilariously out there shit. Like that someone sent him a hacked save game that broke his stupid shitty wizardry rip-off game. Pretty much everything he said on steam about his game are lolcow material.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 31, 2019)

I just like finding out where other posters live and then blackmailing them for walmart giftcards.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 31, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> I just like finding out where other posters live calling in to Null's stream and then blackmailing them for walmart giftcards bullying @Melchett for laughs


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Aug 4, 2019)

Watching the world burn is very comfy, kind of like a campfire at night.


----------



## Boss Bass (Aug 4, 2019)

We really care about people. Look at the response when people scammed Chris-Chan. Null contacted any and all law enforcement he could. Look at the truly heartfelt advice posts in community watch or any of the individual threads. There is a real sense that we laugh at the present and past, but we do not want it to be their future. Compare that to the vitriol shown towards the “enemies” of any “non-hate” site. 
No weight to ratings. The most important interactions you get here are the personal responses. Ratings confer almost meaningless bonuses. On reddit there’s a race to get the obvious joke out first and a fear of wrongthink. A huge part of that is tied to overall rating. Your reddit compliance score is on every page, I don’t even know how to check my kiwi points. 
Strong, independent moderation, that acts sparingly. 
A lust for archiving. Even when we are shitposting, you must be proving and documenting your points. That give the conversation a constant nudge towards quality content. 
Diversity. Across all bands
It’s a great place, and I think it’s the most loving community on the internet.


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 4, 2019)

Its great because its not filled with retarded reddit faggots


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 12, 2019)

It's the quality control, mostly; that includes the mod team. I like how there's a (relatively) high standard of what you can post, and if you don't have anything to say you can just give ratings to posts you like/dislike. I really like the post ratings.

Also the integrated chat is a really nice feature. Fuck Discord.


----------



## King Leopold II (Aug 14, 2019)

Inclined to agree.
Joined because of the sense of freedom it gives.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

dinoman said:


> It's the quality control, mostly; that includes the mod team. I like how there's a (relatively) high standard of what you can post, and if you don't have anything to say you can just give ratings to posts you like/dislike. I really like the post ratings.
> 
> Also the integrated chat is a really nice feature. Fuck Discord.


That's true, it's something you don't usually notice unless it's lacking, but the total lack of spambots, messy tripleposted threads, and shit like that does make a good impression.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 14, 2019)

Personal opinion?  This place is a melting pot of different countries, backgrounds, preferences, beliefs and personalities.  There's not many places where you can comment about how much you hate the jews and get responses from two furries, a lawyer and a jew that hates jews more than you do.

Also our topics are extremely varied.  While we might have a large focus on lolcows and persons of interest we also cover politics, movies, video games and on occasion produce some quality media.

Plus we pretty much keep to ourselves.  We're not out there broadcasting ourselves or whoring for attention; we don't call swat on strangers or get pizzas delivered.  Any attention we get is usually from an outside party pointing at us and shrieking.


----------



## Teazel (Aug 14, 2019)

The kind of issues that crop up on most normal forums are completely disincentivized here. If someone really wants to pull some edgier-than-thou shit, there's no real consequence for doing so, which seems to makes the taboo less enticing. But acting like a total moron has huge consequences and can get you your own thread.

This place is actually a lot more diverse and interesting than a lot of places on the internet that preach tokenism diversity values. 

Most of all, the people who point and scream at the mere mention of these forums don't realize that KF is holding up a funhouse mirror, and they're pointing at themselves.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

I pissed off Null (It was an accident, I swear) and his response was to make a thread and poll to vote whether or not to ban me.

Say what you will, but it's certainly more entertaining than the usual (This user was banned for this post). Dear Leader likes to entertain the troops.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I pissed off Null (It was an accident, I swear) and his response was to make a thread and poll to vote whether or not to ban me.
> 
> Say what you will, but it's certainly more entertaining than the usual (This user was banned for this post). Dear Leader likes to entertain the troops.


Huh, tbh I expected your posting privlidges to be revoked during the vote. 
So what are you gonna do with your 40 or so remaining minutes?


----------

